# Dog and Cat food recall...



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All cat and Dog owners!!!!
make sure you check both lists they are long..cat product info and dog product info
luckily I don't use these brands
it is a rat poison in the foodhttp://www.menufoods.com/recall/index.html


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanx for posting this, saw it at the grocery this week. Luckily I don't use any of the affected brands. How awful for owners to find they have been feeding their pets poisoned food.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder how on earth a supplier could even consider adding a type of poison as an ingredient.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the post; I had heard about this at work, but was unable to find any info.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting. When i heard of this i told everyone I know with pets. So far no one i know has been affected by it and I hope all ur pets are safe as well!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

YW everyone..
hauntiholik..
from what I understand they think it was in the wheat that was shipped over from china ..I'm guessing they are using it in the warehouse where it is stored, and it somehow got into the shipment. Carelessness on china part, shame on the US company for not checking the product .
Well I hope this helps someone and they caught it before their pet was affected.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I checked the list last week - thankfully our dogfood was not on the list.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw the list..We buy Friskies, soft and dry. Not on the list. I saw one called "President's Choice." What kind of name is that for Cat food? What, if you don't buy it Bush will declare war on you?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I couldn't believe that there were approximately 51 names on the list. I was glad to see the Alpo and Pedigree weren't among them. They're the brands that I feed Max & Jakey Bonz.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup , last time I checked and there is now 53 different brand names .. I'm glad everyones kids okay so far..


----------

